# The "Start" Button - Replaced for the Newest Consoles



## Ryukouki (Nov 22, 2013)

​Well, this is certainly a bit of a surprise. The "Start" and "Select" buttons, two buttons that have been on controllers for quite some time now, have been renamed and given different functions for the Playstation 4 and XBOX One. So, let's say you inserted your new game into your shiny (hopefully) console, and then you want to begin playing it? Gone are the days when the "Press start" blurb appears on the system menu. As of now, the trend of pressing any button is becoming more and more common. Times are a-changing, to say the least. It's very interesting to wonder why the buttons were changed. I find that the system wasn't broken or anything, so why change it?​​The "Start" Button goes back to the older retro era, in which the start button was used after your coins were accepted into the machine. It was a play of sorts to say, start your own little adventure romp, back in the days of the arcade. I haven't played arcade games in a while though, and it has certainly gotten a lot harder to find an arcade around my location.​​Feel free to grieve, reminisce, rage, or comment below!​​ Source​​Cheers to Another World for the information!​


----------



## nasune (Nov 22, 2013)

I dunno, is it really going to matter what the companies call them? I think that everyone who's been playing games for a while is still going to call it start/select.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Usually the A or X button (the primary button respectively) works to load the menu so i just use that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2013)

You may take away the button, but you can never replace the great service it performed.
There is no alternative to the start button, it will be replaced with something that does the same thing, or games will merely start themselves, which is a step towards self conscious games that play us instead of us playing them


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 22, 2013)

Start button - The child hood friendly button whom many people looked up to.
Select button -That other one that was rarely used much  but had good potential


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2013)

The WiiU has the + and - button, they're basically the exact same thing. Even games say "Press +".

But shit, I've always pressed A or something and not start.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The WiiU has the + and - button, they're basically the exact same thing. Even games say "Press +".


Not only that: they are actually labeled 'start' and 'select', so...what the wiiu is concerned, those buttons are certainly still there (though I admit the games tend to talk more or even exclusively of + and - ).


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 23, 2013)

This is what passes for news?

I mean it's an interesting thing to talk about and all, but there's nothing newsworthy about it.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 23, 2013)

This isn't new. Sega removed their select buttons long ago, converting it in another fire button. Even with Nintendo, the N64 and GC controls didn't have a select button. It was only brought back to the Wii for the sake of backwards comparability with VC games (you'd say it was replaced but + and - are ALSO labeled start and select on the classic controllers as well as the Wii U gamepad and Pro controller) Similarly, all the GameBoy/DS iterations have start and select only because of their tradition of backwards compatibility.

"Start" to start a game can easily be replaced by other confirmation buttons (A and X traditionally as mentioned before)
"Select" to select an option from a menu is probably better done with the d-pad or joystick which can actually go in BOTH directions.

Gone or renamed ... I won't miss them.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2013)

If it's replaced by buttons that provide the exact same function, does it really matter?

I'll leave that up for you to decide, but the answer is no.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2013)

Only function the start button had on most games of the 7th gen was to pause the game.
"Press Start to play", always pressed A or Cross.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 23, 2013)

Damnit! Whenever a game instructed me to press 'Start' to play I would always try any of the other buttons just to be contrary.


----------



## spiritofcat (Nov 23, 2013)

The only function of the Start button that I'll miss is that of pausing.
Pressing Start to get past a title screen can and has been easily replaced with pressing any one of the normal right thumb buttons, and select hasn't had any real use that I've noticed in a very long time.

What will you do when you want to pause a PS4 or XBone game though? I guess pressing the system logo button might do the job, but it still seems a bit strange. It's like removing the ESC key from a computer...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

...people use Start for stuff besides pausing a game? I thought everyone always just used A/X/Whatever when starting a game 

tl;dr who gives a flying fuck? They're fucking buttons.


EDIT: And it's not like those buttons are fucking gone, they're just called something else


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 23, 2013)

"The start button? What is that?" - some punk on Xbox Live. Me: "It's been so long, I can't remember. I think it was used to pause games."


Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...people use Start for stuff besides pausing a game? I thought everyone always just used A/X/Whatever when starting a game
> 
> tl;dr who gives a flying fuck? They're fucking buttons.


It so happens that people like shortcuts. I can use the d-pad to access the other four submenus in Paper Mario 2: pressing Start gives me Mario's information. The idea is not to be stringent with controls, but develop a flexible style. It's like on your computer: you can click the start button with your mouse or hit the key on your keyboard. Now you've taken away the ability to click the start button with your mouse; then the shortcut will become the new standard until they come out with a new shortcut.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> "The start button? What is that?" - some punk on Xbox Live. Me: "It's been so long, I can't remember. I think it was used to pause games."
> 
> It so happens that people like shortcuts. I can use the d-pad to access the other four submenus in Paper Mario 2: pressing Start gives me Mario's information. The idea is not to be stringent with controls, but develop a flexible style. It's like on your computer: you can click the start button with your mouse or hit the key on your keyboard. Now you've taken away the ability to click the start button with your mouse; then the shortcut will become the new standard until they come out with a new shortcut.


 
Yeah, that's nice and all...it's just that the button isn't being removed, it's just renamed. The PS4 controller has an Options button instead of Start, and the XBone controller has a menu button. They literally do the same thing, they're just not called "start". It'd be more like replacing the "Start" button in windows with a "Menu" button instead. It still functions the same, it's just renamed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 23, 2013)

Meh. I'm indifferent. I can't really remember the last time I've needed to use the start button on a console. As others have said, other buttons basically function the same.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> So do they click inwards or something..........or is it like the steam controller, all about the feels


 
It's all about the feels. You can push them inwards too. Organic controller ftw <3


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 23, 2013)

PC game controllers still have start buttons, PC gaming forever!

Ya I don't get why they remove the start button.
Replacing it with confusing thing that aren't there to pause your game.
I foresee the PS4 pad getting touch to pause that works half the time and the WiiU pad getting an on screen button. (Wii U still has Plus and Minus which say Start and Select on it cause Nintendo knows)
Steam gamepad will no doubt have a touch screen pause so that ones kinda ok I guess.
The Xbone pad will just not let you pause so it can watch you playing games lol
Actually I think they still have a button dedicated to pausing called something else.

Still, removing it seems stupid, I don't get to why they would need to do this in the first place.
Its a dedicated button for pausing and opening a main menu so you can take a break.
Lemme tell ya that guide menu never works half the time when you have games rely on it to pause.

Well I'm sticking with PC anyway, I get a start button cause I'll make the start button if I have to xD

I do miss the arcade days though.
Put in a quarter and press the button to start when your ready.
Back when games waited for you to play not you waiting for it to let you play.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 23, 2013)

their still on the wii u just renamed to plus and minus


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> their still on the wii u just renamed to plus and minus


 
Ya thanks. Was just looking that up.
They still have start and select under those buttons so essentially they are still the start and select button.
From what I've seen though the other consoles call them Menu and Options. I don't think they mix with the guide button but if they do it is the dumbest thing I've ever seen.
Imagine getting stuck at a start menu trying to get the guide to pop up.
Then again I'm pretty sure they wont do that.

Actually the Ouya is another example.
One of the reasons I didn't buy it.
Why, why remove a good button?

Select I also thing is a good idea though, one dedicated for menus and another for pausing.
Sure extra buttons are overkill but I'd rather have them than go without.
Not like it costs all that much more to design a start and select button in the controller heh.

Then again not much a loss either, controllers have all these new gimmicks so I guess we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 23, 2013)

To be honest, I didn't notice this until I heard about the PS4 controller's button being called the "Share" button. So long as they serve the same purpose, I guess it doesn't bother me. I mean, I guess there's something nostalgic about that "Press START" flashing at the bottom of the screen, but a lot of games just say "Press X to START" instead. So it's pretty similar.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

Windaga said:


> To be honest, I didn't notice this until I heard about the PS4 controller's button being called the "Share" button. So long as they serve the same purpose, I guess it doesn't bother me. I mean, I guess there's something nostalgic about that "Press START" flashing at the bottom of the screen, but a lot of games just say "Press X to START" instead. So it's pretty similar.


Both Start and Select were merged on the PS4 controller. Now it's called the OPTIONS button.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, that. Though the placement is the same, so it still doesn't really mean much. It'd be more notice worthy if they got rid of the two buttons completely. They're still there, in a sense, just rebranded.


----------



## BloodShed (Nov 23, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The "Start" and "Select" buttons ... have been vanquished from the ... Nintendo Wii U.


What are you talking about?  Like other's have said, they're both still on the Wii U.


----------



## XDel (Nov 23, 2013)

Well that's odd, my WiiU has a Start and Select button...

...I wonder if that makes it a collector's item?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nintendo might change for the worst but keep the best untouched
Keeping the start and  Select button they just care so much    


BloodShed said:


> What are you talking about?  Like other's have said, they're both still on the Wii


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

servant said:


> I've heard the rumble feature on these are quite nice.


 
Yup.

And they have a new technology too. The Boner-Tech feature. It activates automatically whenever you grab the remote for maximum gaming experience.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 23, 2013)

When I was a kid, and the game asked me to hit "Start", I'd always press the Select button first.

*I'm a rebel*


----------



## Issac (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, even the Wii had + and - instead of start and select. But it's not a big deal really, I think the only thing I ever thought of the start button was "Pause".


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

I would say it is more about nostalgia then actual need/use for those buttons.

But I do have to agree with Ryukouki on the fact that I will certainly miss the "Press Start" screens. There's something weirdly warm and fuzzy and exciting about that.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 23, 2013)

R.I.P Konami code.....


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 23, 2013)

Start and Select were not removed on the Wii U controller...


----------



## YayMii (Nov 23, 2013)

What happens to the Select button now?  It was useful for multiplayer games for showing/hiding the scoreboard, and I've already seen PS4 gameplay on YouTube where people have pressed the Share button by accident.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 23, 2013)

Big Q: How do I pause the game on PS4 now?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

Reploid said:


> Big Q: How do I pause the game on PS4 now?


You press the the options button.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 23, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You press the the options button.


That's bull. But better then nothing I guess.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

Reploid said:


> That's bull. But better then nothing I guess.


 
...It's literally the same thing as a Start button, just not called a start button.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 23, 2013)

wait for ps4.1 and xbox One.1


----------



## nl255 (Nov 23, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Both Start and Select were merged on the PS4 controller. Now it's called the OPTIONS button.


 
So I guess for older games that are "ported" over you will use a short press for start and a longer press for select or something like that? Or perhaps they will make L2 select and R2 start?


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 23, 2013)

So um.. how the hell do i access start menu then ?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2013)

Nintendo will keep them forever, even if it's purely for the retro stuff.


----------



## Ashtonx (Nov 23, 2013)

Just took a look at ps4 controller.. so they removed it to add 'share' button ? ... omfg and for xbox guessing by the icon it's something like an alt+tab... well at least one of them is useful


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm surprised people actually give a shit about this. As long functionality is retained, who actually cares about he number of buttons?


----------



## Arras (Nov 23, 2013)

Ashtonx said:


> Just took a look at ps4 controller.. so they removed it to add 'share' button ? ... omfg and for xbox guessing by the icon it's something like an alt+tab... well at least one of them is useful


A Share and Options button. The Options button basically does what the start used to do.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 23, 2013)

in saints row 3rd/4 the start button brings up the save/quit menu. While the select button brings up a menu for several different things, such as your map and quest list. If the game gets ported over at some point, I guess more "apps" will be added to the saint's phone or the save/quit menu will be made as another choice in the select menu.


----------



## Mythrix (Nov 23, 2013)

I guess it makes perfect sense to remove/rename the button(s). After all, no games actually depend on the Start button to start the game anymore (if ever). Or to use the Select button to select anything. It's like that old Windows joke, "Why is it that you have to press the Start button to stop the computer?" 

So yeah, renaming is fine. Rest in peace! You both had a good run and will be remembered with fondness.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 23, 2013)

AmeliaHeath said:


> I made an account just to tell you that Xbox is not an acronym and is not all capitalized. It is stylized as such because of the font choice, but it is not... spelt that way. It is Xbox.


 

Oh no it is a grammar NAVI...Worse then Link's normal Navi


----------



## TehCupcakes (Nov 23, 2013)

I love the start button, but if you think about it, it doesn't really make sense anymore. If anything it is more appropriate to call it "menu", as that is usually what it ends up being. I think Nintendo made a good choice in using + and - in that they are no longer associated with one specific purpose. A "start" button implies that the only thing it does is start the game and then it is entirely useless. A "menu" button is just the opposite, where it opens or closes the menu and that's it. By calling the buttons something more generic developers are open to use it however they want, although many will stick to the conventional uses of the old start button.

As a side note, + and - was a good idea for backwards compatibility, but in the future I see no reason for a minus (or "select") button as this is pretty rarely used.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 23, 2013)

nl255 said:


> So I guess for older games that are "ported" over you will use a short press for start and a longer press for select or something like that? Or perhaps they will make L2 select and R2 start?


 
They have a big touch pad on the controller. If it's needed to have a select button for a game, it can be easily mapped on the pad. It's even a clickable pad.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 23, 2013)

AmeliaHeath said:


> I made an account just to tell you that Xbox is not an acronym and is not all capitalized. It is stylized as such because of the font choice, but it is not... spelt that way. It is Xbox.


 

Such substance to your life, no?


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Such substance to your life, no?


Maybe she is a Microsoft employee.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 23, 2013)

Like mentioned already, Wii U has "+(Start)" and "-(Select)" button. It even says it on the controller.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 23, 2013)

The PC Engine had a run button instead of start, I'll manage.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 24, 2013)

The Sega MasterSystem never had a start or select button.....


----------



## nl255 (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm surprised people actually give a shit about this. As long functionality is retained, who actually cares about he number of buttons?


 
Well have you ever tried using just your phone's touch screen to play Super Mario Brothers or Pilotwings?  After all, as long as functionality is retained who actually cares about the number of buttons, right?


----------



## nl255 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mythrix said:


> I guess it makes perfect sense to remove/rename the button(s). After all, no games actually depend on the Start button to start the game anymore (if ever). Or to use the Select button to select anything. It's like that old Windows joke, "Why is it that you have to press the Start button to stop the computer?"
> 
> So yeah, renaming is fine. Rest in peace! You both had a good run and will be remembered with fondness.


 
Though for older games brought over having to use a short press for start and a long press for select is going to be a pain (and no, you can't just map the "share" button to start or select because that is used for sharing).  Or I guess they could map select to L2 and start to R2.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2013)

Complexity in gaming seems to progress in an arch and not so much of an upward trend. We hit the peak during the xbox/PS2/gc era and since then everything has been getting more streamlined and losing complexity in every iteration. In about 10 -20 years, we'll have gone back to a knob and maybe a button (or more likely a touchpad). At least the games will be prettier.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 24, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Yup.
> 
> And they have a new technology too. The Boner-Tech feature. It activates automatically whenever you grab the remote for maximum gaming experience.


 
Yeah, the rumble feature is really immersive; I think it might be better than the PS3's.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 24, 2013)

I genuinely couldn't give a flying fuck at a rolling donut.

You are welcome.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Nov 24, 2013)

"START" I wouldn't have gone this far without u [while sarcastically shedding a tear]


----------



## Arras (Nov 24, 2013)

I won't miss the button itself, but I'll miss screens with a nice animated background and a "Press START" message.


----------



## Dork (Nov 24, 2013)

What's the point in getting rid of them? Who the fuck thinks less input is good in anyway?


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> What's the point in getting rid of them? How the fuck thinks less input is good in anyway?


They have been renamed, not removed. There's a same amount of input.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 24, 2013)

My problem with them being removed is in no small part to the fact that then there's no clear-cut way to pause/resume the game besides maybe using the home button, if the game in particular is compatible with it.

Using the home/guide button on older games might do the same thing essentially, but what about those kinds of games that actually did use a start button? And/or required it for entering cheats? Removing it seems silly then.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> My problem with them being removed is in no small part to the fact that then there's no clear-cut way to pause/resume the game besides maybe using the home button, if the game in particular is compatible with it.
> 
> Using the home/guide button on older games might do the same thing essentially, but what about those kinds of games that actually did use a start button? And/or required it for entering cheats? Removing it seems silly then.


 
That's nice and all, except they're not being removed. They've been replaced by the Options button on the PS4, and the Menu icon-y thing button on the XBone.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea, see... given the placement of it on the PS4, _Options_ does not translate into _Start_ for me. It is in the location I expect the select button to be. The problem I have with the default layout of the PS4 controller is that the start button's location was replaced by _share your most recent inane event to [insert social media network here]" _button.

At the least the menu icon on the Xbox one controller at least appears to be in the correct location for me to adjust to.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 24, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Yea, see... given the placement of it on the PS4, _Options_ does not translate into _Start_ for me. It is in the location I expect the select button to be. The problem I have with the default layout of the PS4 controller is that the start button's location was replaced by _share your most recent inane event to [insert social media network here]" _button.
> 
> At the least the menu icon on the Xbox one controller at least appears to be in the correct location for me to adjust to.


 
Uhh...sorry wut? It's on the right, the same place every other Start button has ever been. 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> R.I.P Konami code.....


up up down down left right left right b a

Yup, can still use it.



nl255 said:


> Well have you ever tried using just your phone's touch screen to play Super Mario Brothers or Pilotwings? After all, as long as functionality is retained who actually cares about the number of buttons, right?


 
Because functionality is definitely retained, right?


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Uhh...sorry wut? It's on the right, the same place every other Start button has ever been.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Huh... every other preview of the controller showed it on the opposite side. Then again, I'm just still mad at someone thought it was a bright idea to make that into an actual function on the controller, like their market is the same kind of people that take like 500 selfies a day and upload them to fakebook and tweeter and myface and all that nonsense. Nobody I know of ever wanted that feature on their gaming console... so I'd like to know what numbskull at sony thought we did?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 25, 2013)

I do admit that it was my fault as well. I should have done more research on the matter and claim the responsibility for the problems in the discussion thus far. That error of being completely removed has since been rectified. And to be clear, _they have not been removed completely. _


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Huh... every other preview of the controller showed it on the opposite side. Then again, I'm just still mad at someone thought it was a bright idea to make that into an actual function on the controller, like their market is the same kind of people that take like 500 selfies a day and upload them to fakebook and tweeter and myface and all that nonsense. Nobody I know of ever wanted that feature on their gaming console... so I'd like to know what numbskull at sony thought we did?


You're saying it as if you've never done something you found extraordinary in a video game or encountered a funny glitch or easter egg that you wanted to share with your friends but _couldn't_ because hey, nobody records their gameplay footage 24/7. Now you can, and at a single press of a button too, a couple presses if you want to edit the footage.

There's literally _a couple of seconds_ between _"you laughing your pants off at a contorted, mangled body in Fallout 4 clipping through the walls and looking morbidly funny"_ and your friend _"doing the exact same thing"_, I think the feature's cool and in the age of _"Let's Play's"_ and other such shows it sort of begged to be implemented.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 25, 2013)

RIP Start and Select. I will miss you as many will


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Nobody I know of ever wanted that feature on their gaming console... so I'd like to know what numbskull at sony thought we did?


 

"None of my friends want it, therefore absolutely no one wants it."

Wow, what a compelling sample size.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're saying it as if you've never done something you found extraordinary in a video game or encountered a funny glitch or easter egg that you wanted to share with your friends but _couldn't_ because hey, nobody records their gameplay footage 24/7. Now you can, and at a single press of a button too, a couple presses if you want to edit the footage.
> 
> There's literally _a couple of seconds_ between _"you laughing your pants off at a contorted, mangled body in Fallout 4 clipping through the walls and looking morbidly funny"_ and your friend _"doing the exact same thing"_, I think the feature's cool and in the age of _"Let's Play's"_ and other such shows it sort of begged to be implemented.


The problem is that _of course_ it won't actually be there for any of the legitimately cool and funny stuff, but it'll be used for all the stupid and obnoxious stuff.

It's just like with all the times that hollywood has tried to make 3D a thing. Every example they ever showed was with stuff basically flying at you in the most obnoxious and immersion-breaking manner ever.

In this case, the share button will only work for some inane trophy that you earned, rather than because you saw something really cool or discovered an easter egg in the game (assuming that the creators even bother to put them in anymore  ).


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "None of my friends want it, therefore absolutely no one wants it."
> 
> Wow, what a compelling sample size.


The only thing I can forsee out of the "share to [social network]" button sony put on the PS4 are the same things that have been done in facebook games... in other words, your friends lists will end up being filled with obnoxious game invites and status updates about "OH LOOK I COLLECTED A THING!" and "PAY NOW SO [FRIEND] CAN HAVE [STUPID OBJECT]!"

Social networks screwed the pooch on social games so hard for a reason.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 25, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> The only thing I can forsee out of the "share to [social network]" button sony put on the PS4 are the same things that have been done in facebook games... in other words, your friends lists will end up being filled with obnoxious game invites and status updates about "OH LOOK I COLLECTED A THING!" and "PAY NOW SO [FRIEND] CAN HAVE [STUPID OBJECT]!"
> 
> Social networks screwed the pooch on social games so hard for a reason.


 
To be fair, look at Steam. Its been featuring multiple methods of sharing content from within its community for quite a while now, and it hasn't broken down into this. And they have an actual web-browser built into it, so it would actually be much easier to implement.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 25, 2013)

The new names aren't mentioned at all in the first post, might be worth adding that as well as some of the info from the source like the screenshots so people don't have to click the source link.
I always thought "Press Start" was rather iconic. "Press Menu" or "Press Options" just doesn't have the same ring to it.
Menu makes more sense than Start when it comes to pausing a game, but why couldn't it be called Start/Pause or something like that, that would've been the best.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> The problem is that _of course_ it won't actually be there for any of the legitimately cool and funny stuff, but it'll be used for all the stupid and obnoxious stuff.
> 
> It's just like with all the times that hollywood has tried to make 3D a thing. Every example they ever showed was with stuff basically flying at you in the most obnoxious and immersion-breaking manner ever.
> 
> In this case, the share button will only work for some inane trophy that you earned, rather than because you saw something really cool or discovered an easter egg in the game (assuming that the creators even bother to put them in anymore  ).


I don't see this as a problem - you use the button for whatever you want to record and if your friends annoy you then it's time to find new friends.  That being said, I get your point.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 25, 2013)

AmeliaHeath said:


> Ouch, you really got me there, dude. Sorry helping a guy learn to spell Xbox is somehow worthy of sarcastic replies from a kid behind a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for your confirmation as a troll. Now go away!


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2013)

AmeliaHeath said:


> Honestly, you have a whole irrelevant paragraph about how you missed arcades when you were born in 93.


Irrelevant? It is anything but! It explains the author's experience with the topic at hand (or possible lack thereof), and gives some context to the views expressed by the author in the rest of the article. It gives older readers the warm fuzzies, and it makes the author and by extension the article relatable to readers (barring sociopaths). Including a personal anecdote has been standard practice in articles not written by machines since the advent of modern journalism and the only reason to single out _this_ article in particular for it is some personal beef with the author.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Irrelevant? It is anything but! It explains the author's experience with the topic at hand (or possible lack thereof), and gives some context to the views expressed by the author in the rest of the article. It gives older readers the warm fuzzies, and it makes the author and by extension the article relatable to readers (barring sociopaths). Including a personal anecdote has been standard practice in articles not written by machines since the advent of modern journalism and the only reason to single out _this_ article in particular for it is some personal beef with the author.


 

...which is strange as I have no recollection of this AmeliaHeath person. And that disturbs me a little bit. I'm more concerned of this Twitter user who is supposedly talking trash about my article. I would like to know why this person also finds me trashy. Relating to my readers is a key part of how I write; personally, I hate writing to a very specific audience as it loses some valuable discussion that could be had. Anyone that has read my articles and likes them knows that this is my approach to writing: make the article relatable on some note with a broad and grasping ideal so that a lot more people could offer their insight. Sure, this work could have been better, when I look at it now, but that's what makes us human. Sometimes, we make mistakes, and it goes without saying that nobody's perfect. I'm certainly not perfect, and that's why I love to write these types of articles, because it helps me understand my own mistakes in understanding other video gamers' ideologies.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 25, 2013)

one thing that some people has mentioned is the fact that Select and Start do different things.
sure, back in the day of NES that was the only way to select 2 players on games like Super Mario Bros.
but now games like Borderlands 2 uses Start to display the pause menu that is used to invite friends online and change options, and Select to display the inventory, map, missions, skills and all that. how you are supposed to do that with just one menu dedicated button???
games like Zelda Twilight Princess had to be inventive and use the D-Pad for the map and inventory, but in my example above, the D-Pad is used to change weapons too.
another example I have is from Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes, where you need to press Start + A or B to open the pause menu or codec, FUCKING START AND A OR B. that's what happen when you run out of buttons, you need to start making ridiculous combos to make the game working. how are you going to use the codec on Metal Gear Solid 5 on PS4, Options and X???? that's not even possible grabbing the controller the way is supposed to.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 25, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> up up down down left right left right b a
> 
> Yup, can still use it.
> 
> ...


Actually  the code ends with start or, select>start depending on 1 or 2 players.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 25, 2013)

AmeliaHeath said:


> Ouch, you really got me there, dude. Sorry helping a guy learn to spell Xbox is somehow worthy of sarcastic replies from a kid behind a keyboard.


 

Yeah, it sort of is.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> Actually the code ends with start or, select>start depending on 1 or 2 players.


 
Pretty sure Start is not actually part of the code.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 25, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Pretty sure Start is not actually part of the code.


 
It's not. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code#Variations

The More You Know.jpg


----------

